# Cyber Circus - Kim Lakin-Smith. Cyberpunk meets Carnivale



## Ian Whates (Sep 10, 2011)

NewCon Press are proud to announce the release of a fabulously entertaining new novel by Kim lakin-Smith.

*Cyber Circus*, presented with an associated novelette, "Black Sunday"

For Hellequin, last of the HawkEye military elite and a man awaiting the inevitable madness brought on by his enforced biomorph implant, there’s only one choice: run away with the circus…

But what a cicus!

Drifting above a poisoned landscape, Cyber Circus and her exotic acrobats and bioengineered freaks bring a welcome splash of colour into folk’s drab lives. None more so than escaped courtesan turned-dancer Desirous Nim. When Nim’s freedom and her very life are threatened, Hellequin is forced to fight again. But, even united, will the weird troupe and their strange skills be enough to save Nim and keep their home aloft? 

Welcome to the greatest show on Sore Earth!







“Cyber Circus is surely beyond any previous perverse riff on a carnival set in an alternate surreality. Just beware the hallucinatory dementing seductions of Kim Lakin-Smith´s inventions. An astonishing piece of work.” _— Ian Watson_

‘Kim Lakin-Smith is not just the real thing she has a real way with words. Cyber Circus is as honestly brutal a twisted cybernetic love story as anything I’ve read. She makes mixing emotion with action and world building look effortless.’ _— Jon Courtenay Grimwood_

The book has already garnered several highly positive reviews:

http://floor-to-ceiling-books.blogspot.com/2011/09/cyber-circus-and-black-sunday-by-kim.html
http://www.pornokitsch.com/2011/08/new-releases-cyber-circus-by-kim-lakin-smith.html
http://www.iwillreadbooks.com/2011/08/circus-kim-lakin-smith.html

Available now from NewCon Press:
http://newconpress.co.uk/books/cyber-circus/


----------

